

Ask HN: What's the best Adsense alternative? - YPetrov

Given the fact that Adsense does not allow you to sign up for an account using a subdomain of tumblr, I would imagine that even if you sign up with a different domain and then create and put Adsense on your Tumblr page, you will be penalised. So my question is, what's the best alternative of Adsense which allows adding ads on free-hosting websites?
======
AbhishekBiswal
Chitika : <http://www.chitika.com/> \- low cpc, but allows you to put ads on
subdomains. Clicksor : <http://www.clicksor.com/> for contextual ads.

Or just buy a domain. It costs around $10 { .com }.

~~~
YPetrov
I can easily buy it, but is Google going to like the fact that I have a domain
which is just a skeleton for a tumblr website?

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
"The Tumblr Terms of Service require that your blog be used primarily for
blogging, but they do allow you to use AdSense or other ad systems as long as
that’s not the primary focus of your site." -
[http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22559/how-to-add-google-
adsen...](http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22559/how-to-add-google-adsense-to-
your-tumblr-blog/)

